
Ubuntu shows off a hybrid handset - jessecred
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35655342
======
tmikaeld
So they are still showing it off on a Nexus 4?

Meizu are just about to release Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Edition that have top of
the line hardware, but it's missing MHL so it can't be used for convergence...
WHY DO THAT!?

------
StavrosK
> BBC's Chris Foxx asked Ubuntu's founder Mark Shuttleworth whether the firm
> would be playing catch-up with HP which announced a hybrid handset running
> Windows 10 at the Barcelona tech show.

"Playing catch-up" because... they were announced at the same show?

~~~
zyx321
HP aren't using their own OS. MSFT demoed their continuum technology at the
Surface event back in October, so there's a good chance HP will beat Canonical
to the market.

~~~
broodbucket
Is the HP one running x86? I'd imagine Linux would be hugely preferred to
Windows on ARM since so much more of the software ecosystem is available.

~~~
zyx321
It's ARM, using a Qualcomm Snapdragon 820. You're effectively limited to
Windows store universal apps (which are usually pretty terrible), plus MS
Office.

------
tcfunk
This page is approximately 10% content, 90% other garbage

------
erikb
The whole world moves to putting out different devices for different usecases
and integrating them with protocols and APIs. Why is Canonical moving in the
other direction?

~~~
rglullis
Because the whole world is trying to push you to buy different devices for the
sake of selling new trinkets, and what all that I really want is to have one
personal computer that I can carry and is powerful enough to be useful on its
own.

------
swiley
How hard is compiling an Ubuntu phone kernel compared to android?

